# kung mawawala...



## jakethesnake

Can I get help with this one. thanks

kung mawawala hindi ko makakayang harapin ang bukas ng nagiisa!

thanks


----------



## marconarajos

I presume you're trying to say "If she will gone, I would not be able to face tomorrow alone"?

If so, the correct phrasing is:

Kung mawawala siya, hindi ko makakayang harapin ang kinabukasan na nagiisa.

Or, to add effect:

Kung mawawala siya SA AKIN, hindi ko talaga alam kung paano ko makakayang harapin ang kinabukasan na nagiisa lang ako.

"If she will be gone from me, I truly don't know how I would ever be able to face tomorrow on my own."


----------



## apsicle

jakethesnake said:


> kung mawawala ka hindi ko makakayang harapin ang bukas ng nagiisa!
> 
> thanks


 
This is actually a line from the song "Kung Mawawala Ka" by Ogie Alcasid.

Translation above is correct but I will give my try: 

_If you will be gone, I don't know how can I face tomorrow on my own._

Hope that helps! 
Aps


----------



## Sinshana

My try (maybe a bit similar to the others'):

_Kung mawawala [ka], hindi ko makakayang harapin ang bukas ng nagiisa
_ *If you leave/go from me, I won't be able to face tomorrow on my own. 

*The rest said, "I don't know how" to interpret "_hindi ko makakaya_" but the word "_kaya_" means to have the ability to do something, and if _hindi mo kaya_, it literally means that you can't do it, and not that you don't know how to do it--though there seems to be little difference  Anyway, the impact and meaning the original sentence wanted to deliver is still there.


----------



## 082486

hi there...


"kung mawawala hindi ko makakayang harapin ang bukas ng nagiisa!"

my translation is somehow literal but a little dramatic.

if you're gone, i can't bear to face tomorrow alone. 

bear: something difficult to do or deal with <the oven is a _bear_ to clean>
(webster.com)


----------

